# Buying My first 1968 GTO.....Need some help



## ScottVDB (Aug 12, 2013)

Well I am going to get an oppertunity to buy a 68 GTO from a friend that inharited it from her father. The car has 90k original miles, all matching numbers. Power everything, ac, Bucket seats with the his and hers shifter. 400 motor. 
Interior is perfect, all original. The paint is very bad and was repainted and it looks like a high school did it. Starting to rust around the rear window but just bubbling.

I want to give her a good price for the car and im not tring to rip her off. So having said that.....what do you think this car is worth

Also looking for a GTO guy in East Tennessee

Thanks


----------



## Soups (May 9, 2013)

I purchased a 69 GTO about four months ago from Northern New Jersey. The car is 
all original except for the paint which was done 18 years ago but still in decent shape. Some bubbling around the trunk lid where it meets the tail lights. Original interior, all
numbers matching, 4 speed, 400 ci 350 hp. The interior is all original with a small tear in the side of the drivers seat and a 7 inch crack in the dash pad in front of the steering wheel. Original headliner, carpets. Radio and clock do not work, most don't. I paid 19,000 for the car. The owner was asking just over 20,000. Any other questions e mail me [email protected]


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

First, begin by verifying that is is a "real" GTO. 
If the VIN doesn't start with the numbers "242", it was NOT built as a GTO.
A "235" 0r "237" series VIN (Lemans or Tempest series) will not be worth anywhere near as much as a real GTO.

If it really is a GTO, there are a LOT of details that will make a big difference in the car's value.
Is it in running, driving condition?
Which body style? (hardtop or convertible)
Is it a Ram Air car?
Is the engine original to the car?
Is it rust-free (or nearly rust-free) underbody/suspension/chassis?
Were any/all body repairs done properly when it was painted or does it need major panel replacement?

A hardtop equipped with the base engine (400/350 HP, non Ram Air), automatic, A/C, power windows/steering/brakes and poor paint (without any major corrosion issues) is probably worth nearly $20,000.

Here's a valuation chart from Hagerty:
Price Guide Report

IF it's a Ram Air II car, the value could easily be $40,000.
Price Guide Report

Here are a couple of helpful sites for identifying the vehicle's engine and original colors:
Wallace Racing-Drag Racing Pontiac powered Firebirds,Trans Ams and Dragsters
1968 GTO Specifications - UltimateGTO.com

Whenever you're looking at Pontiacs, it's always smart to get the vehicle documentation package from Pontiac Historic Services. You send the VIN and they will send you an information packet that tells you how the car was originally equipped, the build date, colors, even the key lock codes.

It costs $65 (extra charge to get an immediate, faxed reply).
You can get the order form on their website:
PHS Historic Services
AFAIK, they don't offer on-line ordering. You must print the form and then call, fax or snail-mail your vehicle and payment info.

Good luck!


----------



## ScottVDB (Aug 12, 2013)

Wow great information, This car is sold but needs a complete paint job. I did se the sell sheet when he bought it in 1970. The care was green with a black top. He painted it Red and it was not a good paint job. Other than that I did drive the car about 7 years ago but it has been sitting ever since. The gas tank has a rust hole in it and it would need some work to get it drivable. I will take your advice and document the car and go from there

Thanks again!!


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

ScottVDB said:


> Wow great information, This car is sold but needs a complete paint job. I did se the sell sheet when he bought it in 1970. The care was green with a black top. He painted it Red and it was not a good paint job. Other than that I did drive the car about 7 years ago but it has been sitting ever since. The gas tank has a rust hole in it and it would need some work to get it drivable. I will take your advice and document the car and go from there
> 
> Thanks again!!


With those kinds of issues, I wouldn't pay anywhere near what I indicated in my original post.

I would look for "parts car" pricing; probably less than $5000.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

In it's current condition, needing paint, fuel system work, and probably all new front end parts, you're looking at a $5,000 to $8,000 car. By the time it's repainted and sorted out mechanically, you'll have another 15 to 20k in it.


----------



## ScottVDB (Aug 12, 2013)

I think your dead on, This car is solid and just needs some good attention. I had someone else tell me the same thing, 6k to 8k given what needs to be done. As I mentioned. I drove the car, I put a battery in it and it fired right up. That was in about 2007, in 2008/2009 the car was driven from Alabama to TN and parked and it hasent moved. The interior is like brand new and as far as I know its all original. 
Thanks for all your imput. Hopefully Ill get some pictures of it this weekend


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Good luck!! :cheers


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

I recommend getting the phs docs


----------

